# Wie hoch liegt der /played-Rekord?



## BenWeasel (14. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,



hatte mit einigen Bekannten vorgestern die Diskussion um meine /played-Zeit (Main liegt bei schlappen 60 Tagen innerhalb von knapp 4 Jahren; yep, bin ein Noob^^ ).



Aber wie hoch ist wohl ungefähr der momentane "Rekord" europa-/weltweit? Und wer hält diesen? Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man dies in Erfahrung bringen könnte?



SuFu hat nicht gefruchtet...



Besten Dank für Eure Antworten + viele Grüsse,

Ben


----------



## schäubli (14. Mai 2010)

/played 932 Days 21 Minutes


----------



## Moktheshock (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



^^ das macht mir angst^^

ich komm in fast 5 1/2 jahren wow auf ca 100 tage mit allen chars zusammen gezählt ^^ und ich dachte ich hätte nen mega problem^^


----------



## Mindadar (14. Mai 2010)

Muha mein main hat nur 81tage Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (14. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem Main 150 Tage etwa, zusammen mit den Twinks sicher an die 250...


----------



## Reyzero (14. Mai 2010)

Ich komm mit meinem Main auf 127Tage .... mit Twinks .... hmhmm bestimmt so 200 Tage. Aber fast 1000Tage ... boah da muss man echt krank sein^^


----------



## soul6 (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Echt ? nee oder ?!
Auch mir machst du Angst mit deinen 932 Tagen.

greats
randy


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Mai 2010)

versteht ihr die Frage nicht?
Ich denke aber, sowas bekommt man nicht heraus, da diese Zahlen nirgends veröffentlicht werden.
Kann man wohl nur schätzen. Es wird mit großer Sicherheit niemand aus dem europäischen Raum sein.


----------



## greenoano (14. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem Main hab ich 187 Tage und wenn man die Twinks noch dazu zählt 318 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele übrigends seit Anfang BC. ^^


----------



## Al_xander (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Main (seit Classic) 369 days
mit meinen anderen Twinks (sind 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hab ich insgesamt um die 687 days


----------



## Threisch (14. Mai 2010)

BenWeasel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gesundes Gleichgewicht zwischen Computer und RL ^^ sehr schön


----------



## Deligor (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Sorry aber solange du mir davon keinen Screen zeigst glaub ich das nicht.
Wie lange ist WoW raus? seit 2004? also nun fast 6 Jahren?
Das würde bedeuten, dass du, gesetz dem Fall du spielst von anfang an, in den letzten 6 Jahren insgesamt 2 Jahre und 202 Tage durchgängig an WoW gehockt hast.
Ich weiger mich einfach zu glauben, dass es so kranke Suchtfälle wirklich gibt...ich will damit keinem zu nahe treten...aber mal im ernst...Fast 3 Jahre WoW durchzuzocken IST krank.

Mfg Del


----------



## Isoclin (14. Mai 2010)

2Jahre WoW hab mit allen chars zusammen rund 100Tage.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse die Spielzeitangabe in Videospielen. Da wird man immer dran erinnert, dass man etwas produktives hätte tun können.

Meine played-Zeit muss ich mal nachschlagen, aber die 900 Tage? Das sind ja fast 3 Jahre. Ziemlich übel.


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Mein Main (seit Classic) 369 days
> mit meinen anderen Twinks (sind 7
> 
> 
> ...



Also erst habe ich diese Zahl auch mit schrecken betrachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nachdem ich das mal durchgerechnet hab ist das garnicht soo viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut meiner Rechnung muss man "nur" (bei WoW geht das schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 3 Stunden am Tag spielen um auf diese ergebnis zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. Mai 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> ...Fast 3 Jahre WoW durchzuzocken IST krank.
> 
> Mfg Del


Echt ? Ich find Leute krank, die ihr halbes Leben lang rauchen oder saufen. Da ist meiner Meinung nach WoW die gesündere Alternative.


BTT: Ich selbst hatte seit ich kurz nach BC Release WoW angefangen 2 Mainchar wechsel. Wenn ich das grob zusammen rechne, dürfte ich auf ca. 200 Tage kommen + einige Twinks

Kenne aber jemand, der hat mit seinem ehemaligen Main 406 Tage Playtime. Spielt aber auch schon von der ersten Classic Minute an und raidete damals auch sehr intensiv......... und auf mich macht der keineswegs einen kranken Eindruck


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

So eine ähnliche Debatte hatten wir doch neulich schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wem es Spaß macht der soll es tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Mai 2010)

Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.

Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.

Derzeit 

3 80iger Warris
3 80iger Hexer
2 80iger Druids
1 80iger Pala 
1 80iger Pri
1 80iger Schamane
1 80iger Schurke

(alle Chars iLvl 240+ und höchster Char einer meiner 3 Hexer mit iLvl 263)
Dazu noch 
11 Chars die zwischen 50-60 stehen.

Habe wegen Slotcap vom Account pro Server 3Accounts am laufen.

Und nein ich habe keine Sucht sondern nur Spaß daran viel Zeit in mein Hobby zu stecken.


----------



## Isaya (14. Mai 2010)

Ich zocke seit einem Jahr und habe eine Spielzeit von 16 Tagen... und Twinks habe ich eigentlich nur zur dekoration... joa...


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> ...
> 3 80iger Warris
> 3 80iger Hexer
> ...


Is nicht Dein ernst! Bin etwas baff, wenn dem wirklich so ist!

Edit: Main ca. 60 Tage, mit dem ganzen Rest vielleicht 100 Tage oder so.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Is nicht Dein ernst! Bin etwas baff, wenn dem wirklich so ist!
> 
> Edit: Main ca. 60 Tage, mit dem ganzen Rest vielleicht 100 Tage oder so.



Ist so.
Warri, Druide und Hexer 2 oder 3fach darum weil ich keine lust hatte Servertrans zu machen.
Und lvln mir Spaß machte.
Und Twinks naja da frägt der mal wollen wir gemeinsam lvln dann der und irwie haben viele ab 50-60 kb mehr.

Und ps mein Main einer der Hexer hat 296played :O


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

wie gesagt wenns sein Hobby ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (14. Mai 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Echt ? Ich find Leute krank, die ihr halbes Leben lang rauchen oder saufen. Da ist meiner Meinung nach WoW die gesündere Alternative.



Ich würd mir lieber ejdes Wochenende auf Partys die Hucke vollsaufen als die ganze Zeit vorm PC zu hocken. Und ich denke ich würde trozdem um einiges Gesünder auffallen als jemand der nur am Zocke ist. (Heisst nicht das ich eins von beiden mache)


----------



## Naho (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit meinem Main (Schamane) ca. 150 Tage played seit Anfang Classic


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Mai 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Ich würd mir lieber ejdes Wochenende auf Partys die Hucke vollsaufen als die ganze Zeit vorm PC zu hocken. Und ich denke ich würde trozdem um *einiges Gesünder auffallen* als jemand der nur am Zocke ist. (Heisst nicht das ich eins von beiden mache)



Im sozialen Sinne ja,
aber deinen Körper würde es schaden wie noch etwas.
Hast dann irgendwann eine defekte Leber, Herz usw. und verreckst daran.
Zocker würden "nur" ein krummes Kreuz kriegen.
Aber ich befürworte nichts von beiden > Man sollte das machen was man will und in den Massen indenen man denkt es ist richtig.


----------



## vip2k (14. Mai 2010)

Wie kann man das denn sehen wie lange man mit einem Char gezockt hat?


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Gib einfach mal "/played" ein, alternativ siehst Du es direkt nach dem einloggen.


----------



## Tpohrl (14. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also erst habe ich diese Zahl auch mit schrecken betrachtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öööhm, dann ist dir aber ein enormer Rechenfehler unterlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW gibt´s knapp 6 Jahre, also gehen wir davon mal aus.

6 x 365Tage = 2290Tage gibt es Wow ca.

Wenn man sich diese Zahl anschaut, kann man eben im Kopf überschlagen das es sich dann um täglich ca. 10Std. handelt.
Ist ja auch total wayne, es bedeute auf jeden fall das die letzten 6Jahre nicht viel Abwechslung im Alltag gewesen sein kann! Mein beileid!
Ich würde mir da dann doch schon mal Gedanken machen was ich alles so verpasst haben könnte, denn Zeit ist genau der Luxus den einem niemand zurückerstatten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (14. Mai 2010)

Mit Main genau 100 Tage.

mit Twinks vielleicht 130 Tage

zocken tu ich seit 2 monate vor release von wotlk


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen.....

Hab schon mehrfach gehört, dass Menschen die kein "normales" Leben führen könne, z.B. durch Behinderungen oder körperliche Gebrechen sich in die virtuelle Welt flüchten. Als Beispiel hab ich im Fernsehen eine Dame (60+) aus Amerika gesehen, die schwerstens Gehbehindert ist und sich nicht dem Spott der Umgebung zuziehen möchte. Darum ist/war sie in 2ndLife (oder so ähnlich) unterwegs und da selbstverständlich akzeptiert, da ihr Aussehen und ihre Behinderung niemand kannte.
Wenn ich dies als Hintergrund für hohe Onlinezeiten sehe, kann ich mir 10h am Tag locker vorstellen, weil ansonsten der soziale Kontakt gegen 0 tendiert. Dann lieber Onine sein und mit Menschen, auch wenn diese durch Pixel dargestellt werden, interagieren.

Man darf nicht hinter jedem Char nen attraktiven, jungen Mensch mit viele sozialen Kontakten sehen. Bei uns allen mag das zutreffen.... *hust, hust*


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen.....

Hab schon mehrfach gehört, dass Menschen die kein "normales" Leben führen könne, z.B. durch Behinderungen oder körperliche Gebrechen sich in die virtuelle Welt flüchten. Als Beispiel hab ich im Fernsehen eine Dame (60+) aus Amerika gesehen, die schwerstens gehbehindert ist und sich nicht dem Spott der Umgebung zuziehen möchte. Darum ist/war sie in 2ndLife (oder so ähnlich) unterwegs und da selbstverständlich akzeptiert, da ihr Aussehen und ihre Behinderung niemand kannte.
Wenn ich dies als Hintergrund für hohe Onlinezeiten sehe, kann ich mir 10h am Tag locker vorstellen, weil ansonsten der soziale Kontakt gegen 0 tendiert. Dann lieber onine sein und mit Menschen, auch wenn diese durch Pixel dargestellt werden, interagieren.

Man darf nicht hinter jedem Char nen attraktiven, jungen Mensch mit viele sozialen Kontakten sehen. Bei uns allen mag das zutreffen.... *hust, hust*


----------



## Topfkopf (14. Mai 2010)

Mittem Main komm ich so auf knapp 70 Tage, zusammen mit den Twinks (von denen keiner auf 80 is, alle unter 50 bis auf den DK^^) komm ich so auf 90.



Deligor schrieb:


> Sorry aber solange du mir davon keinen Screen zeigst glaub ich das nicht.
> Wie lange ist WoW raus? seit 2004? also nun fast 6 Jahren?
> Das würde bedeuten, dass du, gesetz dem Fall du spielst von anfang an, in den letzten 6 Jahren insgesamt 2 Jahre und 202 Tage durchgängig an WoW gehockt hast.
> Ich weiger mich einfach zu glauben, dass es so kranke Suchtfälle wirklich gibt...ich will damit keinem zu nahe treten...aber mal im ernst...Fast 3 Jahre WoW durchzuzocken IST krank.
> ...



Wenn du direkt vom Release an spielst, und davon ne lange Zeit extrem gesuchtet hast, 20-22 stunden täglich, pinkelpausen nur bei greifenflügen, extremleveling für alle twinks und hardcoreraidgilde...doch, da kann schon was zusammenkommen. Das ist dannnatürlich der Extremfall, also sowas das Dr. Christian Pfeiffer als vorbild für alle WoWspieler nimmt.


----------



## Dogarn (14. Mai 2010)

mein rekord liegt bei
4 Jahren 364 tagen 23 Stunden und 60 sekunden.

Ok With beiseite war eh flach.

Mein played beträgt knapp 40-45 tage.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. Mai 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Ich würd mir lieber ejdes Wochenende auf Partys die Hucke vollsaufen als die ganze Zeit vorm PC zu hocken. Und ich denke ich würde trozdem um einiges Gesünder auffallen als jemand der nur am Zocke ist. (Heisst nicht das ich eins von beiden mache)



Jo is klar... Lieber Komasaufen als Raiden gehen, denn so hört sich dein Post an. Denn die Hucke kann man sich nicht mit 2-3 Feierabendbier vollsaufen, da muss shcon härteres ran. Und glaub mir, während ich als Zocker dank ergonomisch geformten schreibtischstuhl nichtmal rückenprobleme kriege, stirbst du wahrscheinlich mit 30 an einem Leberschaden. Oder du wirst vorher plattgefahren weil du besoffen über die Straße gelaufen bist. Oder du wirst opfer von Raubmord, oder vonnem Amoklauf inner Disco...



Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Im sozialen Sinne ja,
> aber deinen Körper würde es schaden wie noch etwas.
> Hast dann irgendwann eine defekte Leber, Herz usw. und verreckst daran.
> Zocker würden "nur" ein krummes Kreuz kriegen.
> Aber ich befürworte nichts von beiden > Man sollte das machen was man will und in den Massen indenen man denkt es ist richtig.




/sign


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ...


Du hast aber auch einen knackigen Schreibstil.... *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## VHRobi (14. Mai 2010)

Kollege hat angefangen mit WoW, 1Woche nach Release von BC.
Mainchar hat etwas über 200Tage.
9Twinks, alle lv 80

Wieviel ich habe kann nicht sagen, da immer mit mehreren gleichzeitig Online bin.
Hatte aber auch meine phase wo über 10h täglich gezockt habe.


----------



## Espe89 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab zur Zeit ne Played von glaub 2 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur hab ich damit leider auch keinen Char auf einem besonders hohem Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder fängt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (14. Mai 2010)

997 Tage und ein paar zerquetschde ^^ beim druiden healer

aber davon viel zeit einfach nur on^^
also nicht ma am pc usw.^^

dann kommt noch 30 tage bei krieger und 120 stunde bei hexer dazu


----------



## Blanvalet (14. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem Main (Stufe 80), den ich seid etwa Mitte BC Spiele, habe ich etwa 50 Tage played.
Da ich keine Twinks habe, und lediglich mit meinem Bankchar noch ein paar Stunden on war, denke ich, das das ganz okay ist...^^


----------



## Mindadar (14. Mai 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> öööhm, dann ist dir aber ein enormer Rechenfehler unterlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vergess nicht die tage wo der Server down war, sind auch so ca 2000 tage xD


----------



## Lokke (14. Mai 2010)

Kann man irgendwie die /played time rausfinden ohne WoW geöffnet zu haben?
Bin grad auf der Arbeit und bin nun auch neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Lokke


----------



## nuriina (14. Mai 2010)

Doofe Frage vielleicht kanns gerade nicht selber prüfen. Wir die Zeit die man AFK ist auch zu /played dazugerechnet? 

Denke mit dem nächsten Arsenal Update können wir auch von jedem Char die Spielzeit sehen. Und irgendwann auch wieviel Prozent wir davon in welchem Gebiet waren etc... :-D


----------



## Kidgun (14. Mai 2010)

120 Tage auf Main+Twinks in 1 1/4 Jahr
gute 20 Davon Afk in Dala nochmal gute 10 waren auf dem Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nein ich habe kein Sucht Problem.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes


Kleine Rechnung


12 Stunden Spielen am Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr über 5 Jahre Verteilt = 21900 Stunden = 912 Tage (12*365*5/24 = 912)









FrAkE schrieb:


> 997 Tage und ein paar zerquetschde ^^ beim druiden healer
> 
> aber davon viel zeit einfach nur on^^
> also nicht ma am pc usw.^^




Schönen Gruß an die Stromfirma


----------



## tuerlich (14. Mai 2010)

mit allen twinks komm ich auf knapp 800 played tage. main hat knapp 300


----------



## Boddakiller (14. Mai 2010)

Main - ca. 150 Tage
Twinks - ca. 100 Tage

Spiele auch seit Classic bzw beta


----------



## Komakomi (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit dem main 200 Tage und mit den Twinks zusammen ca.100 Tage, Zusammen also fast ein jahr.
Ich spiele seit 3 1/2 Jahren und habe in meiner Ausbildung angefangen. Seit dem ich WoW hatte hatte ich kaum andere Ausgaben und habe meine gesamte Freizeit in dieses Spiel investiert, danach wurde ich arbeitslos und habe ~16 Stunden am tag gezoggt, seit etwa 3 Monaten spiele ich nur noch etwa 5 Stunden pro woche was ich dann doch etwas gesunder finde. Außerdem habe ich einen extrem großen Bratzen an Kohle zusammen gespaart, was es mir ermöglicht jezt ohne Geldprobleme eine Weiterführende Schule zu machen welche mir später zu einem Studium verhilft. Meine Freunde hatten mich nie im Stich gelassen, obwohl ich sie so sehr vernachlässigt hatte und allem in einem bin ich WoW extrem dankbar, dass es mir das ermöglicht hat. 
Kurz: Ich bereue nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hat ein DK von Refuge schon über 300 Tage /played nur auf dem DK.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Mai 2010)

Isoclin schrieb:


> 2Jahre WoW hab mit allen chars zusammen rund 100Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit wann hat ein jahr nur 50 tage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabinius (14. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem Main habe ich 74 days und paar stunden und mit allen anderen Chars habe ich dann zusammen um die 137 days


----------



## Sèv! (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Main hat 24 Tage

Ich spiele ca. 3 Jahre 

Wenn ich meine Twinks etc. alles dazuzähle komme ich auf : 71 Tage

Also weit weg vom Weltrekord

Und ich bin mir sicher das ich davon 5 Tage Afk rumstand ;D


----------



## Stuermer (14. Mai 2010)

bin bei 151 tage auch seit bissen mehr als 4 jahr mit twinks ect denke ich komme ich auf gut 300 tagen^^ als arbeitstätiger^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2010)

lol was ich für ein noob bin hab 1 1/2 jahre gespielt und grad mal 30std. ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2010)

wie ich gestern festgestellt hat hat sogar mein einer bankchar mitlerweile fast 10 tage played O.o


----------



## Glohin (14. Mai 2010)

Also zusammengerechnet mit allen zehn Twinks 239Tage,17 Stunden und die Minuten spar ich mir.
Ich spiele seit dem Release,also etwa sechs Jahre WoW.


----------



## Eboron (14. Mai 2010)

Heftig wie oft manche spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wems Spass macht, kein Problem =)

Jeder soll seine Zeit nutzen, wie er möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bald Weekend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wie ich gestern festgestellt hat hat sogar mein einer bankchar mitlerweile fast 10 tage played O.o



mach dir nix draus. Aus langeweile ist mein ehemaliger Bankchar mitlerweile 80 und war schon ICC xD


----------



## Paincrusher (14. Mai 2010)

80er Tauren Warri (Main) - 80 Tage (davon 20 auf Stufe 80)
80er Tauren Schami (Twink) - 20 Tage (Davon 4 auf Stufe 80)
80er Troll Mage (Twink) - 9 Tage (Davon 1 auf Stufe 80)
2er Ork Hexer (Bankchar) - 4 Tage (Davon 4 auf Stufe 2)

Alles in allem macht das also 113 Tage und angefangen hab ich kurz nach BC release.


----------



## x123 (14. Mai 2010)

Jeder mit über 640 Tagen Spielzeit sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen; 640 Tage Spielzeit = Seit 1918 Tagen (Classic Release in Europa) 8 Stunden pro Tag. =)
Antwort nr. 1 im Thread hätte somit 11,5 Stunden pro Tag, der mit den 874 Tagen Spielzeit 11 Stunden pro Tag seit Classic Release gespielt.

Aber hey, wems Spaß macht... ...ich hab jetzt auch keine Vorurteile und so, aber... ...LOL!


----------



## Izara (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes


mal ne frage ^^ seit wann spielst du wow?


----------



## Izara (14. Mai 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> mach dir nix draus. Aus langeweile ist mein ehemaliger Bankchar mitlerweile 80 und war schon ICC xD



lol ^^ ist mir auch schon passiert  ^^ mein dk, der ursprünglich nur dazu gedacht war, schnell zwei berufe hochzuleveln (kannst ja, wenn du den auf 65 bringst, voll ausskillen) und damit im AH gold zu scheffeln, ist mittlerweile n guter lvl 80 tank geworden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Izara (14. Mai 2010)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß an die Stromfirma



der pc verbraucht ja auch soooo viel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dado Bojic (14. Mai 2010)

heute mit rogue 80 geworden und 1 Tag und 1Stunde und 27 Min  
(werben hihi)


----------



## Aremetis (14. Mai 2010)

80er
Tank Pala 108 D 18 h 15 m
Mage 	84 D 10 h 28 m
Hexe 34 D 6 h 58 m
DK Tank 	32 D 1 h 22 m
Heal Pala 	22 D 6 h 37 m

Hunter (71) 10 D 16 h 13 m

Bank Char 	9 D 2 h 48 m

*Total 	301 D 14 h 32 m*


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> der pc verbraucht ja auch soooo viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn er im Idle läuft sicher nicht da er aber die ganze Zeit WoW laufen lässt, sicher einiges und bei der Played Time kommt da gut was zusammen.

Wenn der am Tag 12 Stunden läuft und dann mal schön 200 - 300 Watt saugt haben wir 200&#8364; zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (14. Mai 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> öööhm, dann ist dir aber ein enormer Rechenfehler unterlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, andere Leute verbessen wollen und selber nicht besser sein: 6x365=2190.
Aber die 100 Tage mehr oder weniger machen machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## ben2k (14. Mai 2010)

2 80iger (Hunter und DK) bzw. wenn mans grob nimmt 3 (habe einen DK gelöscht und nen neuen erstellt) und ne /played-Zeit von knapp 60Tagen (nur die 3) mit allen Twinks sind es ca. 70 Tage und ein paar zerquetschte.

Spiele seit mitte Classic mit allerdings langen pausen dazwischen!

MfG,
Benjamin alias bên2k


----------



## Shahaa (14. Mai 2010)

mit meinem main bin ich bei ~80d /played. Hierbei sollte man jedoch bedenken, dass ich mitte classic mim hunter angefangen habe, anfang bc nen mage als main hatte und seit mitte BC (S2) endlich den schurken für mich gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Screenshot or it didn't happend.

Bei mir sinds nach Xfire 245 Tage, sollten aber mehr sein, da Xfire nicht immer lief

http://de.xfire.com/profile/shadowking99/


----------



## DarkSaph (14. Mai 2010)

Zusammen wohl so ca 100 Tage in etwas mehr als 3 Jahren.


----------



## Laeneus (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich zock seit August 2009 und hab 62 Tage, 10 Stunden, 18 Minuten und 19 Sekunden drauf. Ich geb zu, dass ich so gut wie kein RL habe : /


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab noch nicht einen Screenshot oder etwas anderes hier gesehen... alles sehr unglaubwürdig.


----------



## lavora123 (14. Mai 2010)

seit noch nicht mal 1 jahr wieder wow angefangen schon über 120 tagen


----------



## Lekraan (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Dein Rekord? O.o


----------



## Obsurd (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe insgesammt 750 Tage Spielzeit.

Einer meiner Freunde hat 1450 Spieltage gespielt, denke der ist am höchsten ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Unrealistische Zahlen ohne Screenshots... kommt schon, zeigt doch wenigstens mal bei den 900 Tagen irgendwas welche, sonst verliert das seinen Sinn.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Ich habe insgesammt 750 Tage Spielzeit.
> 
> Einer meiner Freunde hat 1450 Spieltage gespielt, denke der ist am höchsten ^^



1450 Tage sind fast komplette 4 Jahre, wtf


----------



## Shaila (14. Mai 2010)

Ich denke die erste Zahl wird ein Bot haben. Weil die sind rund um die Uhr online. Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch Twinks und Charaktere die man wieder löscht. Es gibt keinen Rekord, bzw. man kann ihn nicht ermitteln. Zählt sowas wie Guides etc. lesen denn nun auch zur Played Zeit dazu ? Auch so eine Frage.


----------



## n.bek. (14. Mai 2010)

mit meinem main hab ich 35 tage, mit meinem zweithöchsten char 9 tage etc insgesamt vielleicht 90 tage


----------



## Muuhkuhh (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



ich bezweifel das du wirklich sozusagen ununterbrochen ca 2,5 jahre nur wow gespielt hast 0o
wenn es doch stimmt.... wtf


----------



## Sinlow (14. Mai 2010)

Bei 900 tagen kommt schon gut was an stromkosten zusammen.
wenn der rechner (AMDdualcore 5200, GF8600, 8GB RAM) also 12 stunden am tag läuft und 130 watt zieht, bei 17cent pro kWh sind das ca 100 euro im jahr.
Highendrechner verbrauchen noch ein gutes stück mehr.

Aber mal ehrlich, was sind schon 100 euro im jahr wenn man mal überlegt was ein Wochende party machen kostet...


*Stromverbrauch des Gerätes: 130 *[size="-1"]_Angabe in Watt
_[/size]*Stunden pro Tag: 12 stunden *[size="-1"]_Durchschnittlicher Wert
_[/size]*Stromkosten: 17cent *[size="-1"]_Angabe in Cent pro Kilowattstunde_[/size]

*Täglicher Verbrauch**1.56*kWh*Tägliche Kosten**0.27*Euro

*Monatlicher Verbrauch  **47.45*kWh*Monatliche Kosten**8.07*Euro

*Jährlicher Verbrauch**569.4*kWh*Jährliche Kosten**96.8*Euro 

PS: mein main liegt bei 81tage, spielen tu ich seit classic


----------



## Darkjoker (14. Mai 2010)

hab gesamt 206 tage auf 4,5 jahre verteilt ....finde es okay


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (14. Mai 2010)

Servus 




ALso das ist mal nee gute frage wer die meiste spielzeit auf dem buckel hat ich kann da nur meine 2 1/2 jahre in die runde werfen wo ich mit allen chars auf 274 stunden komme mit meinem main alleine 106 stunden (spiele so ziemlich jeden tag ein paar stunden und am wochen ende vom aufstehen bis zum schlafen gehen ^^). und wenn das mit denn 1450 stimmt na dann verneige ich mich in erfurcht vor die das nenne ich wow süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist sehr krass.


----------



## Narulein (14. Mai 2010)

Also mein Main hat in den 5 Jahren jetzt 263 Tage... mit allen twinks zusammen vllt so 400? Oo

Edith: ... Davon sind aber sicher 50 tage afk in i-na stadt rumstehen? ^^


----------



## Invisitor (14. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich hier lese dass einige diese 900 Tage schon krank finden will ich meine /played-Time garnicht erst nennen...

Aber egal... ich komm mit allen Chars zusammen incl. 2. Account auf grob 3 Jahre und 270 Tage ca.... Also insgesamt ca 1340 Tage oder sowas... ist schon grob 2 Monate her seitdem ich da des letzte mal geschaut hab weil mir des jedes mal aufs neue bisl angst macht wieviel Zeit ich mit WoW verbracht hab ^^

Aber für alle die jetzt wieder losschreien wollen "SUCHTIIIII" etc, hier ne kleine erklärung/Aufschlüsselung der Zeit:

1.) Es sind die Spieltage von 2 Accs addiert und die sind teilweiße parallel an zwei Rechnern gelaufen
2.) Ich habe zu Vanilla-Zeiten im Bereich kurz vor Naxx bis BC fast 24/7 gespielt, nur Schule kam dazwischen...
3.) Ich habe einen Char der full t3-equippted war und alles in allen rund 9 80er, 12 70er, 17 60er und noch einige kleinere Twinks auf allen EU-Servern verstreut...
4.) Ich habe das spiel zeitweiße eher wie einen Chat betrachtet, also ingeloggt, mit Freunden gechattet und dann wieder ausgeloggt...

Würde euch gern nen Screen machen, aber leider warte ich seit grob 1,5monaten auf meine Win7-CD die ich nem Kumpel ausgeliehen hab... muss meinen PC nämlich mal wieder neu machen, da unter anderem auch WoW nicht mehr funzt...

So long...


----------



## Xhorn (14. Mai 2010)

Egal was für tolle Zeiten hier geschrieben werden:

Screenshot or it didn´t happen




Diese 5184+ tage Spielzeit gibt es nicht solange es keinen Screenshot gibt.

Also an alle Kleinkinder,Lügner und Angeber, macht doch einfach einen Screenshot von den 2 oder 3 höchsten Spielzeiten und der Rest kann man dann ja hinzuaddieren.



Meine Spielzeit auf dem Main beträgt 94 Tage

schätzungsweise 100 Tage insgesamt.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin bis jetzt der einzigste der einen Beweis für die Spielzeit gebracht hat :O


----------



## Kuisito (14. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele seit BC...

ueber zich accs verstreut denke ich mal das meine spielzeit um die 200+ tage ist.


----------



## simony (14. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin bis jetzt der *einzige* der einen Beweis für die Spielzeit gebracht hat :O



fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic:
Spiele seit BC und hab grad mal 40 Tage (mitm main) reicht denk ich auch bei weitem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2010)

BenWeasel schrieb:


> SuFu hat nicht gefruchtet...


Aha, frage mich nur, was Du gesucht hast - wenn überhaupt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> *Played-Zeit* (gleich bei der 1. Suchanfrage gefunden)

ps. So manche Angaben hier sind frei erfunden, da diese dann quasi nonstop gespielt haben müssen -
insbesondere bei 1450 Tage - macht 4 Jahre Spielzeit ohne 1 Sekunde Pause.
Lieber mal n bischen nachdenken, bevor frei drauflosgepostet wird!

greetz


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Mai 2010)

92 Tage mit meinem Main.

Keine Ahnung wie lange ich meine Twinks gespielt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Beweise!


----------



## Rudi TD (14. Mai 2010)

Sorry Leute, aber ihr habt echt ein Problem.

365 Tage played machen bei 5 Jahren WoW (vorrausgesetzt man spielt seit release) etwa 1/5.

1/5 auf 24 Stunden gerechnet entspricht 4,8 Stunden jeden Tag...


Angenommen ihr hätte 50% der Zeit im Fitness-Studio und 50% mit Weiterbildung verbracht, dann hättet ihr jetzt einen Traum-Körper und könntet 5.000€ netto verdienen....

Beängstigend, nicht wahr?


----------



## Redrak (14. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Auf sowas muss man nicht stolz,sein also ich wüsste mit meiner zeit besseres zu tun.
Ich hab ja auch besseres zu tun weil ich muss dazu sagen ich habe seeehr wenig Spielzeit und ich spiele bestimmt seit 3 Jahren und mehr also zumindest mit meinem main hab ich wenig Spielzeit ist aber auch ein dk,alles zusammengerechnet weiß ich nicht aber wirklich viel ist es wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## Ulthras (14. Mai 2010)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Beweise!



Haha, der wurde doch schon lange überboten(siehe oben)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich komme mit meinem 1.80ger(main seit mitte classic) auf 85tage, mit meinem 80er twink auf 20 tage(erst seit bc) Der ganze kleine Rest wird dann wohl zusammen höchstens nochmal 10 Tage sein, habe also knapp ein Drittel Jahr WoW von 5 Jahren gespeilt, alsp 0.3/5. Ganz passabel wenn man die anderen Zeiten betrachter, ich hatte schon Angst ich spiel zuviel^^


----------



## axela (14. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> 
> Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.
> 
> ...



au man...du hast viel spaß daran viel zeit in dein hobby zu setzten?
so kann man es auch sagen..wenn du echt 874 tage spielzeit hast isses
kein hobby, du weisst ganz genau das es bei dir eine sucht ist, willst es
aber nicht wahr haben und verteckst dich hinter der mauer "es ist ein hobby"
wach auf!


----------



## Alcasim (15. Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Angenommen ihr hätte 50% der Zeit im Fitness-Studio und 50% mit Weiterbildung verbracht, dann hättet ihr jetzt einen Traum-Körper und könntet 5.000&#8364; netto verdienen....



Nettes Beispiel.


Ganz ehrlich, eigentlich bin ich einer der zu den Zockern steht. Ich verstehe es auch nicht, dass man alle süchtig nennen muss, die Ingame irgendwas erreicht haben.
Aber wenn ich hier nun bei NORMALEN Spielern sehe, dass einige um die 300 Tage Played haben, dann kann ich selbst nur noch den Kopf schütteln. 
Egal was ihr als Argument bringen wollt, aber um 300 Tage Nonstop Ingame zu erreichen MUSS man schon fast ein Suchtproblem haben. Und dass einige sagen, sie wären 30 Tage
davon nur doof rumgestanden, halte ich das auch eher für unwahrscheinlich. 

Sorry, aber einige hier sollten echt ihr reales Leben in den Griff kriegen :X

(Und nun kommt nun mit euren billigen Kommentaren wie zum Beispiel "mimimimi du hast wohl eher ein Problem wenn du sofort flamen musst mimimimimi")


Btw. Ich habe insgesamt um die 50 Tage /played mit allen Charakteren zusammen und zocke seit Mitte Classic und schon DAS finde ich verdammt viel. (Ich meine, in den fast 2 Monaten hätte man viel besseres mit der Zeit anstellen können)


----------



## syslord (15. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> 
> Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.
> 
> ...






Ebay lässt Grüßen 	Oo


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2010)

simony schrieb:


> fix'd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Lieblingsfehler.


----------



## Fröstler (15. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele schon seit Classic WoW (2004) und komme auf gute 300Tage played bis heute mit allen Chars.

Main (240Tage)

Twinks + Bankchars (60Tage)


----------



## Nekrit (15. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> 
> Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.
> 
> ...




tut mir leid wenn ich dir das sage, aber das sagt jeder suechtler von sich :/
glaub mir, ich kenne 6 Leute die richtig WoW suechtig sind und das was du da postest, genauso auf die Waage bekommen.  Die behaupten alle das gleiche.


----------



## Besimond (15. Mai 2010)

l


----------



## Trinkerjugend (15. Mai 2010)

Moins, also manche Angaben finde ich schon recht "heftig" aber jedem das seine, solang Mann/Frau Spass drann hat.

Meine Playtime sollte auch so um die ca 650-700 betragen mit allen Chars, nehme mir eigentlich jeden Tag die Zeit meinem Hobby zu frönen, und ja trotz Arbeit (wo ich grad bin) undFamilie:p bin seit Dezember 05 dabei.


----------



## Annovella (15. Mai 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ das macht mir angst^^
> 
> ich komm in fast 5 1/2 jahren wow auf ca 100 tage mit allen chars zusammen gezählt ^^ und ich dachte ich hätte nen mega problem^^



Glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht Oo

Sowenig? Hab sicher auch weit über 300 Tage played. Und ich spiel schon nicht viel. Hatte schon zu Ende TBC mit einen meiner drei Mains 98 Tage played.


----------



## blunty (15. Mai 2010)

Lernt besser für die Schule oder sucht euch nen Job!!! Das deutsche Fernsehprogramm hat ja ned ganz unrecht mit dem was man so sieht über gewisse Familien ( Vater 35 Harz4, Mutter 35 na klar auch H4, Tochter 16 schwanger mit 2. Kind vater können 3-4 sein,Sohn 14 Jugendknast, Sohn 12 von der Schule geflogen Berufsziel H4, Tochter 10 klaut gerne Berufsziel: sich schwängern lassen und dan H4)!!

Euch gehts bald wie den Griechen!!


----------



## Deathrow88 (15. Mai 2010)

Du meinst " Wie hoch liegt der /realtime-verlust Rekord?
^^
Ich habe mitm main 120Tage verspielt..
ja mit Twinks lass es auf 190 Tage kommen...
Spiele seit anbeginn...



schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Du hast also innerhalb 5 jahren , 932 tage gespielt?
das macht pro jahr über 186 tage... das ist mehr als die hälfte der Tage in einem Jahr?! Sag mal was machst du ausser zu schlafen... sorry aber wirklich unverständlich..
Hast du wenigstens etwas erreicht? Beste Gilde oder so?^^


----------



## Lightlemon (15. Mai 2010)

[08:03:40] Gesamte Spielzeit: 179 Tage, 2 Stunden, 2 Minuten, 0 Sekunden


----------



## VHRobi (15. Mai 2010)

Nur weil jemand mal so geschrieben hat "/played 932 Days 21 Minutes."
Soll erst beweisen das so ist und falls die Person aufm Profilbild wirklich er ist, ist der nicht älter als 16.
Weitere äusserung der Person gibts ja auch keine.
^^


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

blunty schrieb:


> Lernt besser für die Schule oder sucht euch nen Job!!! Das deutsche Fernsehprogramm hat ja ned ganz unrecht mit dem was man so sieht über gewisse Familien ( Vater 35 Harz4, Mutter 35 na klar auch H4, Tochter 16 schwanger mit 2. Kind vater können 3-4 sein,Sohn 14 Jugendknast, Sohn 12 von der Schule geflogen Berufsziel H4, Tochter 10 klaut gerne Berufsziel: sich schwängern lassen und dan H4)!!
> 
> Euch gehts bald wie den Griechen!!



Wer sagt denn das man keinen Job hat nur weil man viel spielzeit hat? WoW gibts seid 5 Jahren, der Schnitt hier liegt so bei 250 würd ich sagen, weil es ein paar mit über 400 gibt und ein paar mit unter 100, das ist nicht mal ein ganzes Jahr. Das sind geschätzt sowas um die 3 stunden täglich...casualgamer würd ich sagen, wenn man seid release spielt. Jetzt rechne noch feiertage und urlaubstage mit ein, dann wirste sehen das das was die meisten hier haben kinderkram ist, die könnten locker 2 berufe nacheinander haben und vor dem zubett gehen noch ne halbe stunde spielen um auf solche zahlen zu kommen, wenn sie dafür an den eben erwähnten freitagen 10-12 stunden zocken. 

Ne hohe Playedtime bedeuted nich gleich hartz 4 liebe Leute.


----------



## Legendary (15. Mai 2010)

blunty schrieb:


> Lernt besser für die Schule oder sucht euch nen Job!!! Das deutsche Fernsehprogramm hat ja ned ganz unrecht mit dem was man so sieht über gewisse Familien ( Vater 35 Harz4, Mutter 35 na klar auch H4, Tochter 16 schwanger mit 2. Kind vater können 3-4 sein,Sohn 14 Jugendknast, Sohn 12 von der Schule geflogen Berufsziel H4, Tochter 10 klaut gerne Berufsziel: sich schwängern lassen und dan H4)!!
> 
> Euch gehts bald wie den Griechen!!


Looool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorurteile ftw! Ich spiele gerne und auch häufig WoW, hab ne Freundin, die arbeiten geht, ich bin Informatikkaufmann, habe Abitur :> und ich rauche nicht und trinke wenig. Hach wie ich es liebe Klischees aufbrechen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paper (15. Mai 2010)

main 150tage und es ist ein dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowking (15. Mai 2010)

der mit dem höchsten /played (bei ungefär gleicher abolänge) hat sein geld am effizientesten genutzt. Denkt mal drüber nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Und nein ich habe keine Sucht sondern nur Spaß daran viel Zeit in mein Hobby zu stecken.



Das sagen Heroinabhängige auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (15. Mai 2010)

ich hab kurz nach Bc angefangen und mein main hat eine spielzeit von ungefähr 92 tagen. wieviel ich bei meinen unzäligen twinks zusammenbekäme, wüsste ich nicht ^^


----------



## Audi_The_Best (15. Mai 2010)

Meine WoW Karriere begann kurz nach Release von BC und auf meinem Main habe ich nun 110 Tage ,zwischenzeitlich immer vieeel getwinkt ,deshalb insgesamt auf 320 Tage.


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Looool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mach gerade mein Abitur, hab eine Freundinn, rauche viel, trinke ab und an zu viel und hab seit WoW classic ~ 200 Tage played .... und ich liebe es! :-) Klischees sind feiner als du denkst!


----------



## Krv (15. Mai 2010)

habe ca 130 tage played 
mit 4 80er Chars
1x Schami
1x Todesritter
1x Druide
1x Schurke

davon ca 40 tage mit schami, 30tage mit dk, je 20tage mit schurke und druide
und dann kommen eben noch einige twinks dazu
spiele seit kurz vorm wotlk release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Mai 2010)

Bin seit Beginn dabei und hab mit meinem Main (erster char) 87 Tage Spielzeit. (lvl 80)
Mein 2ter wurde August 09 erstellt und liegt derzeit bei 47 Tagen Spielzeit. (auch lvl 80, dazu kommt aber noch das mein 2. main aufm RP server ist)


----------



## battschack (15. Mai 2010)

Leuten mit über 500tagen played sollte man sein account auch sperren!

Meine meinung kann nur gut sein für den jenigen.


----------



## Krv (15. Mai 2010)

battschack schrieb:


> Leuten mit über 500tagen played sollte man sein account auch sperren!
> 
> Meine meinung kann nur gut sein für den jenigen.




find ich totalen schwachsinn
ich meine jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich was er aus seinem leben macht
und wenn man lieber den ganzen tag vorm rechner hockt und der beste in einer virtuellen welt sein will
dann sollen sie es sein...wenn leute lieber an leberversagen etc sterben wollen ist auch ihre sache oder 
wenn sie etwas im leben erreichen wollen. Denke das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (15. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich bin nur ein gelegenheits Zocker wenn ich mir die Played-Zeiten anschaue O_o
Komme mit meinen zwei 80igern Warri und Pala auf grade mal knapp 57 Tage Spielzeit ohne meine ganzen Twinks.


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes




Omg das krass. onlinesucht ftw ^^


----------



## Aki†A (15. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Und nein ich habe keine Sucht sondern nur Spaß daran viel Zeit in mein Hobby zu stecken.



geile ausdrucksweise XD obwohl ich nich daran zweifel das es wirklich so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ganz ehrlich wen du so viel zeit in dein hobby steckst dann such dir lieber eins bei dem man nich so viel zeit vorm pc verbringt


ich hätte gedacht ich verbring viel zeit in wow aber zu den zahlen die hier rauskommen komm ich nich oO( ich spiel auch schon seit classic allerdings erst so halbes jahr vor release von bc)

schami: 48d 20h
druide: 38d 22h
hunter: 18d 14h
warri: 17d 15h
pala: 9d 4h
dk: 6d 22h

des sind meine 80er ...

erwähnenswerte twinks (von der spieldauer) wären:

76er schurke: 13d 8h
72er priest: 7d 5h


dazu kommen noch viele twinks die unter lvl 50 sind oder auch gelöscht wenn man da auch nochmal von 50tagen ausgeht(ich denk eher weniger, aber damit kommt man auf ne runde zahl zum besser vergleichen) dann komm ich auf ca 200tage insgesammt mit allen chars in ca 4jahren also nen ca 1/6 der zeit seit ich wow spiel is auch in wow


----------



## battschack (15. Mai 2010)

Krv schrieb:


> find ich totalen schwachsinn
> ich meine jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich was er aus seinem leben macht
> und wenn man lieber den ganzen tag vorm rechner hockt und der beste in einer virtuellen welt sein will
> dann sollen sie es sein...wenn leute lieber an leberversagen etc sterben wollen ist auch ihre sache oder
> ...



Manche menschen sollte man aber nix selber entscheiden lassen. z.B mein bruder mit seinem krankheit aber das ist was anderes.

Natürlich weiss ich aber was du meinst, aber das ich echt schade um die zeit was man da alles schönes dammit machen könnte.


----------



## Espe89 (15. Mai 2010)

battschack schrieb:


> Manche menschen sollte man aber nix selber entscheiden lassen. z.B mein bruder mit seinem krankheit aber das ist was anderes.
> 
> Natürlich weiss ich aber was du meinst, aber das ich echt schade um die zeit was man da alles schönes dammit machen könnte.



Wie doch gerade die Freiheit des Menschen das größte Übel sein kann :x


----------



## Wattie (15. Mai 2010)

battschack schrieb:


> Natürlich weiss ich aber was du meinst, aber das ich echt schade um die zeit was man da alles schönes dammit machen könnte.



Was denn zum Beispiel? Saufen und Party sind ebensowenig Argumente, wie andere Hobbies. Gib mir 3 Sachen, die man statt dessen machen könnte, dir mehr Sinn ergeben. Und bitte keine Beispiele a la Dritt-Sprache lernen. Sondern was, was du auch wirklich statt dessen getan hättest.

So long irgendwas um die 180 Tage bei 3 Jahren Spielzeit, also rund 3,9 Stunden am Tag, das ist okay, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich sonst zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr mir den Kopp mit dummen Fernsehsendungen zugehauen hätte.


----------



## Kirisute (15. Mai 2010)

/played hat meine Main 398 Tage 41min. und auf den Twinks sind noch mal so 50Tage und das seit Klassik start.

Und ja ich hab ein Rl muss jeden Tag arbeiten gehen und am Wochenende geh ich mit freunden Trinken also ist die Zahl auch mit Rl schaffbar.

Aber glauben konnte ichs selber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (15. Mai 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Was denn zum Beispiel? Saufen und Party sind ebensowenig Argumente, wie andere Hobbies. Gib mir 3 Sachen, die man statt dessen machen könnte, dir mehr Sinn ergeben. Und bitte keine Beispiele a la Dritt-Sprache lernen. Sondern was, was du auch wirklich statt dessen getan hättest.
> 
> So long irgendwas um die 180 Tage bei 3 Jahren Spielzeit, also rund 3,9 Stunden am Tag, das ist okay, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich sonst zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr mir den Kopp mit dummen Fernsehsendungen zugehauen hätte.



Schon kacke, wenn einem keine anderen Freizeitgestaltungsaktivitäten als WoW einfallen, wa? [Frei nach dem Motto: "Du spielst zuviel WoW!" "Was soll ich den sonst machen?!"]

Man könnte z.B. sich in den Garten setzen, ein Buch lesen, was mit Freunden unternehmen, Abends eine DvD gucken oder einfach mal früh ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur weil andere Sachen die man machen könnte [RTL statt WoW] eine schlechtere Freizeitgestlatung als WoW wären, heißt es nu nich, dass WoW gut ist.


----------



## Wattie (15. Mai 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Schon kacke, wenn einem keine anderen Freizeitgestaltungsaktivitäten als WoW einfallen, wa? [Frei nach dem Motto: "Du spielst zuviel WoW!" "Was soll ich den sonst machen?!"]
> 
> Man könnte z.B. sich in den Garten setzen, ein Buch lesen, was mit Freunden unternehmen, Abends eine DvD gucken oder einfach mal früh ins Bett.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, der Witz ist nur sie sind genauso wenig sinnvoll, siehe DvD gucken...
Ich will einfach nur, dass WoW als Freizeitbeschäftigung gesehen wird, wie Kino, DvDs, Musik oder Fernsehen, und in dem Falle sind deine Beispiele am Thema vor bei, weil da oben was steht, von MEHR Sinn machen...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Mai 2010)

mit mein MAGE 60 tage und 15 srtd^^


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Schon kacke, wenn einem keine anderen Freizeitgestaltungsaktivitäten als WoW einfallen, wa? [Frei nach dem Motto: "Du spielst zuviel WoW!" "Was soll ich den sonst machen?!"]
> 
> Man könnte z.B. sich in den Garten setzen, ein Buch lesen, was mit Freunden unternehmen, Abends eine DvD gucken oder einfach mal früh ins Bett.
> 
> ...



was hindert dich z.B. waehrend des wartens auf dein BG dir nen buch nehmen ? wenn der invite kommt gibts nen netten sound
oder mitm laptop im garten sitzen beim zocken ?! 

fakt ist manche leute brauchen nach ihren 8 stunden arbeitstag(je nach fahrtzeiten vllt sogar 9-10 std.) einfach nen bissl entspannung ...
fuer leute die WoW gerne spielen ist es vllt der raid ... 
fuer andere is es auf die couch luemmeln und den abend mit nem buch/DVD/Serienabend im TV zu verbringen


----------



## Frozo (15. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> 
> Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.
> 
> ...



Zitat: "und nein ich habe keine Sucht sondern nur Spass daran viel zeit in mein Hobby zu stecken".
Sagen das alkoholkranke ned auch? Ich bin zwar ned alkoholsüchtig aber ich brauches zum überleben? XD 
naja ich musste nun WOW auch zurückfahren also musste.. ich wollte.. Ich merke einfach was man alles verpennt wenn man zu viel WoW zoggt... Soziale vereinsamung nennt sich das... aber jo... jedem das seine.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte ned als nazi zitat enden.. sorry^^


----------



## Lakay (15. Mai 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> /played 932 Days 21 Minutes



Ich will nich wissen, wie du aussiehst.. eine Ausgeburt des Fastfoods, nur vorm PC hockend.. Villeicht wie dieser Oberpro aus der einen Soutpark folge über WoW? =O


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Mai 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Was denn zum Beispiel? Saufen und Party sind ebensowenig Argumente, wie andere Hobbies. Gib mir 3 Sachen, die man statt dessen machen könnte, dir mehr Sinn ergeben. Und bitte keine Beispiele a la Dritt-Sprache lernen. Sondern was, was du auch wirklich statt dessen getan hättest.



3 sachen die ich sogar gemacht habe :O
1. Rausgehen fußballspielen und spaß haben bzw in der sonne liegen und "chilln" oder sonst was für den körper machen.
2. was sicherlich mehr sinn ergibt als WoW, ne freundin haben und sie "vernaschen"...
3. nagut ich müsst überlegen für ne dritte sache hab aber keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber immerhin 2 sachen mit dennen man tage und nächte verbringen kann ohne Pc


----------



## Peaceman93 (15. Mai 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Habe 874Tage und n paar zerquetschte.
> 
> Seit Anfang an dabei also seit Classic.
> 
> ...



Da überleg ich mir immer was so jemand seinen Kindern erzählt wenn sie ihn fragen was er früher so gemacht hat! "Ach wisst ihr Kinder, ich war erfolgreicher WoW-Spieler!" o.O Besonders stolz wäre ich nicht.


----------



## Holy Light (15. Mai 2010)

mein main hat 359 tage
twinks hab ich keine
spiele seid ca dem zeitpunkt als festung der stürme reingepatcht wurde


----------



## Kythah (15. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal als Denkanstoß für all die, die meinen "öh Party machen, saufen und DVD gucken ist auch nicht besser als WOW!":
WOW hat _nichts_  mit dem Leben zu tun. Beim Party machen, DVD gucken und von mir aus die Birne wegsaufen ist man in guter Gesellschaft, mit der man zusammen lacht, austauscht und sich verbunden fühlt. Kein WOW-Chat und kein Teamspeak dieser Welt kann es mir ersetzen, meinem Gegenüber ins Gesicht zu schauen, seine Emotionen zu sehen, eigene Emotionen zu empfinden und jemanden anfassen zu können. Geht mal wieder unter Leute, dann wird euch das vielleicht erst mal wieder bewusst. Durch WOW gewinnt man keine Freunde, WOW macht einsam, und nach langen Sessions kommt man sich einfach unlebendig vor, und die echte Welt so surreal wie das Spiel selbst.

Ich selbst spiele auch gerne, um mich zu entspannen, und verbringe auch viel Zeit vorm PC. Aber ich bin mir sehr wohl des schlechten Einflusses des PCs auf mich bewusst, und würde nie auf die Idee kommen, den PC meinen Freunden, einer Party oder sonst irgendwas vorzuziehen. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur vorm PC saß und den Abend mit meiner Freundin verbringen will, bin ich zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Lebt euer Leben, und lebt es meinetwegen kurz und intensiv. Das ist um Längen besser, als am Ende feststellen zu müssen, dass man nie wirklich gelebt hat. Von der Zeit, die ihr in WOW verbringt, habt ihr nachher nichts mehr. Diese Zeit hat euch nichts gebracht. Durch WOW fährt man nicht besser Auto, die Reflexe werden nicht schneller und bei den Frauen kommt man damit auch nicht besser an. Wie gesagt, Reallife und WOW sind zwei getrennte Welten, die man auch genau so behandeln muss. Also ruft mal wieder eure Freunde von früher an, oder geht mal während einem Gewitter raus und atmet die frische Luft ein, oder zieht in eine andere Stadt. Ihr werdet sehen, wie lebendig man sich im wirklichen Leben fühlt.


----------



## Russelkurt (15. Mai 2010)

ich hab insgesamt 222tage, 23std, 46min mit allen 8 chars zusammen. mit meinem main hab ich 46tag. seit november 2008...


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

Kythah schrieb:


> Jetzt mal als Denkanstoß für all die, die meinen "öh Party machen, saufen und DVD gucken ist auch nicht besser als WOW!":
> WOW hat _nichts_ mit dem Leben zu tun. Beim Party machen, DVD gucken und von mir aus die Birne wegsaufen ist man in guter Gesellschaft, mit der man zusammen lacht, austauscht und sich verbunden fühlt. Kein WOW-Chat und kein Teamspeak dieser Welt kann es mir ersetzen, meinem Gegenüber ins Gesicht zu schauen, seine Emotionen zu sehen, eigene Emotionen zu empfinden und jemanden anfassen zu können. Geht mal wieder unter Leute, dann wird euch das vielleicht erst mal wieder bewusst. Durch WOW gewinnt man keine Freunde, WOW macht einsam, und nach langen Sessions kommt man sich einfach unlebendig vor, und die echte Welt so surreal wie das Spiel selbst.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele auch gerne, um mich zu entspannen, und verbringe auch viel Zeit vorm PC. Aber ich bin mir sehr wohl des schlechten Einflusses des PCs auf mich bewusst, und würde nie auf die Idee kommen, den PC meinen Freunden, einer Party oder sonst irgendwas vorzuziehen. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur vorm PC saß und den Abend mit meiner Freundin verbringen will, bin ich zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Lebt euer Leben, und lebt es meinetwegen kurz und intensiv. Das ist um Längen besser, als am Ende feststellen zu müssen, dass man nie wirklich gelebt hat. Von der Zeit, die ihr in WOW verbringt, habt ihr nachher nichts mehr. Diese Zeit hat euch nichts gebracht. Durch WOW fährt man nicht besser Auto, die Reflexe werden nicht schneller und bei den Frauen kommt man damit auch nicht besser an. Wie gesagt, Reallife und WOW sind zwei getrennte Welten, die man auch genau so behandeln muss. Also ruft mal wieder eure Freunde von früher an, oder geht mal während einem Gewitter raus und atmet die frische Luft ein, oder zieht in eine andere Stadt. Ihr werdet sehen, wie lebendig man sich im wirklichen Leben fühlt.



an sich hast du recht , nen lustiger abend im TS is sicher nicht das gleiche wie mit leuten irgendwohin zu gehen
allerdings is der rest sicher fuer manche nicht passend
WoW hat NICHT mit dem leben zu tun ? also der soziale umgang mit anderen leuten is nichts aus dem leben ?! das is ja mal bullshit ^^ denn ob ueber TS/Chat oder angesicht zu angesicht , du hast es immer noch mit einem richtigen menschen zu tun
oder is deine freundin etwa nicht real nur weil ihr telefoniert und du sie nicht sehen kannst ? oO
und vom leben nichts haben ? is ja auch mal ansichtssache , denn der eine hat seinen spaß bei wow und abends mit freunden(ja man kennt sich in manchen gilden auch REAL :O)oder bekanntschaften im ts
der andere hat seinen spaß mit 2,5promille betrunken aufm kneipenklo (was uebrigens auch nicht zum besseren auto fahren / reflexen bzw erfolg bei frauen fuehrt^^)
wiederrum wer anders erfuellt sich sein leben mit weltreisen , andere mit modell bauen und und und und und es gibt soviele unzaehlige freizeitaktivitaeten ...
also meiner meinung nach is dieses "wow is nicht RL" absoluter mumpitz weils halt nich stimmt ^^


----------



## Kythah (15. Mai 2010)

Genau darum ging es mir. Sozialer Umgang angesicht zu angesicht ist eben nicht das gleiche wie im Spiel. Wenn ich meine Freundin nie real sehen würde und wir immer nur telefonieren würden bräuchte ich sie nicht. Und es geht nicht um Spaß oder nicht - Spaß macht WOW allemal. Aber es ist eine andere Art von Spaß, die fremd ist vom Leben. Das funktioniert gut wenn man es im Griff hat, aber wenn diese Art von Spaß das Reallife verdrängt verpasst man vieles.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

nunja das kommt halt drauf an was man draus macht
manche gilden bestehen nur aus klassenkameraden
andere gilden mache alle 3 monate nen gildentreffen
und klar die art es zu handhaben macht das ganze aus
abba wenn ich meine freundin/familie/freunde/arbeit/schule nicht vernachlaessige sind 600 tage played vollkommen ok , wie gesagt solang es halt wirklich unter einen hut passt ! 

ich wuerde niemals freunden wegen WoW absagen , nur in einem punkt , wenn ich montags zusage das ich mittwoch/donnerstag da bin zum raid und freunde spontan auf irgendeine idee kommen geht mir der raid vor
allerdings kenne ich viele aus der gilde persoenlich und bin nicht so der fan von spontanitaet ^^


----------



## Braamséry (15. Mai 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Was denn zum Beispiel? Saufen und Party sind ebensowenig Argumente, wie andere Hobbies. Gib mir 3 Sachen, die man statt dessen machen könnte, dir mehr Sinn ergeben. Und bitte keine Beispiele a la Dritt-Sprache lernen. Sondern was, was du auch wirklich statt dessen getan hättest.
> 
> So long irgendwas um die 180 Tage bei 3 Jahren Spielzeit, also rund 3,9 Stunden am Tag, das ist okay, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich sonst zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr mir den Kopp mit dummen Fernsehsendungen zugehauen hätte.






x123 schrieb:


> Schon kacke, wenn einem keine anderen Freizeitgestaltungsaktivitäten als WoW einfallen, wa? [Frei nach dem Motto: "Du spielst zuviel WoW!" "Was soll ich den sonst machen?!"]
> 
> Man könnte z.B. sich in den Garten setzen, ein Buch lesen, was mit Freunden unternehmen, Abends eine DvD gucken oder einfach mal früh ins Bett.
> 
> ...



Ich hätt im Angebot:

Sport.

Sport kann Spaß machen und ist gut für den Körper.

PS: Beim Saufen/Rauchen ist absolut nichts besser als beim zocken, vor allem gesundheitlich^^


----------



## Rastas (15. Mai 2010)

Kythah schrieb:


> Jetzt mal als Denkanstoß für all die, die meinen "öh Party machen, saufen und DVD gucken ist auch nicht besser als WOW!":
> WOW hat _nichts_ mit dem Leben zu tun. Beim Party machen, DVD gucken und von mir aus die Birne wegsaufen ist man in guter Gesellschaft, mit der man zusammen lacht, austauscht und sich verbunden fühlt. Kein WOW-Chat und kein Teamspeak dieser Welt kann es mir ersetzen, meinem Gegenüber ins Gesicht zu schauen, seine Emotionen zu sehen, eigene Emotionen zu empfinden und jemanden anfassen zu können. Geht mal wieder unter Leute, dann wird euch das vielleicht erst mal wieder bewusst. Durch WOW gewinnt man keine Freunde, WOW macht einsam, und nach langen Sessions kommt man sich einfach unlebendig vor, und die echte Welt so surreal wie das Spiel selbst.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele auch gerne, um mich zu entspannen, und verbringe auch viel Zeit vorm PC. Aber ich bin mir sehr wohl des schlechten Einflusses des PCs auf mich bewusst, und würde nie auf die Idee kommen, den PC meinen Freunden, einer Party oder sonst irgendwas vorzuziehen. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur vorm PC saß und den Abend mit meiner Freundin verbringen will, bin ich zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Lebt euer Leben, und lebt es meinetwegen kurz und intensiv. Das ist um Längen besser, als am Ende feststellen zu müssen, dass man nie wirklich gelebt hat. Von der Zeit, die ihr in WOW verbringt, habt ihr nachher nichts mehr. Diese Zeit hat euch nichts gebracht. Durch WOW fährt man nicht besser Auto, die Reflexe werden nicht schneller und bei den Frauen kommt man damit auch nicht besser an. Wie gesagt, Reallife und WOW sind zwei getrennte Welten, die man auch genau so behandeln muss. Also ruft mal wieder eure Freunde von früher an, oder geht mal während einem Gewitter raus und atmet die frische Luft ein, oder zieht in eine andere Stadt. Ihr werdet sehen, wie lebendig man sich im wirklichen Leben fühlt.



True,bro! Sprichst mir aus der Seele. Habe vor allem als "kleiner Bengel" sehr viel WoW gespielt,mittlerweile (nach gut einem Jahr Abstinenz,nach knapp 4 Jahren suchten) habe ich einen regelrechten Hass auf dieses Spiel. Es hat mir meine Zeit regelrecht *gestohlen*,wer behauptet es wäre bei ihm anders oder dies würde an mir liegen belügt sich und andere. Dieses Spiel *zwingt* die Leute ja regelrecht vor dem Bildschirm zu warten,meist tut man noch nicht einmal etwas produktives innerhalb der Spielwelt,nehmen wir als Beispiel die Invites: Egal ob Raid-,Arena-,Bg- oder Instanzinvite,man steht einige Minuten bis teilweise ja sogar Stunden nur rum. Wer statt dessen farmt oder grindet tut im Endeffekt auch nichts sinnvolles. Leute mal ganz ehrlich... egal ob PvE oder PvP-Spieler... das was doch wirklich Spaß macht ist das Spiel an sich,also die Instanz,der BG/die Arena... nun überlegt euch mal wieviel Zeit vom WoW spielen dafür *wirklich *investiert werden und wieviel Stunden fürs Farmen/Equipen und auf den Invite warten draufgehen... Naja meine Meinung, an den meisten Leuten werden diese Worte hier einfach abprallen, man glaubt es besser zu wissen, das ist auch Teil der Sucht, einige wollen das blos nicht mehr wahrhaben. Naja ich will hier nicht den Moralapostell spielen,aber nun ein kleiner Denkanstoss zum Schluss... spielt mal ein anderes Spiel,das nicht so stark auf das stundenlange wiederholen der immer gleichen Schemata aufgebaut ist und vergleicht es dann mit WoW... ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt das ich im Endeffekt bei WoW nie wirklich von "Spaß" sprechen konnte in dem Sinne wie ihn "normale" Spiele erzeugen... es war eher eine psyschiche Sucht nach dem Erfolgsgefühl einen neuen Gegenstand zu haben/einen neuen Boss down zu haben etc. ... 

Naja denkt vil. mal drüber nach,dann hat sich das rumgetippe hier wenigstens nen bisschen gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 

b2t: /played 354 tage vorm quit

mfg


----------



## Edanos (15. Mai 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Spielzeitangabe in Videospielen.




Videospiele... WoW... Hmm... Videospiele... WoW... ... WoW? Videospiele?... WoW... Hmm... Videospiele!


B2T:

1137 Tage mit allen chars


----------



## Kythah (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> nunja das kommt halt drauf an was man draus macht
> manche gilden bestehen nur aus klassenkameraden
> andere gilden mache alle 3 monate nen gildentreffen
> und klar die art es zu handhaben macht das ganze aus
> ...



Deswegen bin ich nicht in einer Gilde und raide nur random. Wenn meine Freunde währen dem Raid anrufen, gehe ich einfach und bin am Start. Spontanität ist auch ein wertvolles Gut, das man genießen muss, solange man noch spontan sein kann. Ich selbst habe auch hauptsächlich mit RL-Kumpels gespielt, aber das vermindert auch nicht den Drang, sie im RL zu sehen. 600 Tage played sind ok solange es unter einen Hut passt - prinzipiell ja, aber 600 Tage passen mit gar nichts unter einen Hut außer der wöchentlichen Dusche. Im Ernst, du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass in den 600 Tagen nichts auf der Strecke geblieben ist.

Noch was zu den Leuten die sagen, man solle doch jedem selbst überlassen, was ihm Spaß macht und ihn nicht daran hindern. Nun ja, gewisse chemische Substanzen machen auch Spaß, man kann mit manchen gut entspannen, mit manchen gut Party machen, und ich habe auch selbst ab und zu probiert, genauso wie ich selbst WoW spiele (auch immerhin 120 Tage played auf Main). Aber der Punkt ist, dass ich das Gefahrenpotential von beidem erkenne, und weiß, dass mehr zum Leben gehört als diese Dinge. Dass Sachen punktuell Spaß machen können, aber wenn man es dauerhaft konsumiert, man einfach doof wird. Das ist beim Fernsehen nicht anders als beim Computerspielen oder beim Medikamentenmissbrauch.

Aber was solls, Leute die exzessiv spielen haben, prophezeie ich mal, in den seltensten Fällen keine gravierenden Probleme im RL und ihrem sozialen Umfeld, genauso wie Trinker damit versuchen, ihre Probleme zu kompensieren. Das ist verständlich und durchaus logisch, aber wirklich keine gute Endlösung für ein Leben, das sonst so vieles verpasst.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

wenn man 5 jahre rechnet die es WoW schon gibt , haste ~1800 Tage...da machen 600 tage insgesamt grad ma 3 stunden taeglich aus , wo is der unterschied ob ich wenn ich von der arbeit komme 3 stunden fernsehprogramm ertrage oder WoW spiele ?! 
klar man spielt ja nicht jeden tag 3 stunden , abba da haste ma nen freien tag wo du mal bissl farmst und auch ma 6 stunden am pc sitzt und den abend danach vllt mit freunden weggehst 
es muessen ja auch nicht immer 3 stunden am stueck sein
wenn du noch ne halbe stunde morgens aufn schulbuss wartest und noch fix deine daylies abwickelst etc etc so summiert sich sowas ... 
ich denke nicht das dies "uebertriebenes spielverhalten" ist und iwas auf der strecke bleiben muss !


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Das ewige Thema. 

Naja!

Den meisten kann es wohl komplett wumpe sein wei viel Tage einer schon mit WoW verbracht hat. Es zocken halt manche 100 Tage in 5 Jahren. Andere wiederum 900.

Ich mein, ich hab auch schon 200 Tage in laufe von 4 Jahren angesammelt, wen juckts? Außer meine Lehrer, die langsam kapieren das meine Leistung am arsch ist, doch keine Sau! :-) Also lasst doch einfach die Leute in ruhe die etwas mehr abdrücke in den Arschpolster ihrer Sessel gedrückt haben als andere. 

Ich verbringe täglich ne halbe Stunde aufm Klo!
30 min. * 365= 10.950 / 60 = 182,5 Stunden / 24 = 7,6 Tage im ganzen jahr verbring ich damit dreckigst abzustinken. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was den Moral-Aposteln dazu jetzt einfällt!


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

mein playet rekod ligt bei /playet 1450 sdunten


----------



## Khortan (15. Mai 2010)

der redkord liegt bei 0tage 0stunden 0minuten und 0sekunden.... aber den rekord teilt sich die ganze welt


----------



## sinowy (15. Mai 2010)

Ich komme bei weitem nicht an die "höchstbietenden" ran, muss aber sagen, man muss schon auch das unfeld einbeziehen.
Ich war die letzten Jahre mehrere Monate im Jahr auf Dienstzuteilungen wo sich heimfahren einfach nicht auszahlen würde. 
Jetzt sitze ich also 5 Tage die Woche 5 Wochen lang in einer Kaserne habe um 4 Dienstschluss, und dann?
Möglichkeit Disco gehen, saufen, etc... kostet enorm Geld und ist in meinen Job wo ich um halb 8 nüchtern sein muss blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also gehe ich einen Tag mit Kollegen aus, gehe dann und wann mal einkaufen....
Damit bleiben mir 4 Abende die Woche wo ich je nach Lust und Laune zumindest die Zeit habe 6 Stunden zu spielen. Da kann
der Durchschnitt schon raufgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2010)

Zyste schrieb:


> Ich verbringe täglich ne halbe Stunde aufm Klo!
> 30 min. * 365= 10.950 / 60 = 182,5 Stunden / 24 = 7,6 Tage im ganzen jahr verbring ich damit dreckigst abzustinken. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was den Moral-Aposteln dazu jetzt einfällt!



Du hast der Wurst die Freiheit geschenkt und somit eine gute Tat vollbracht. Daher ist es keine verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du hast der Wurst die Freiheit geschenkt und somit eine gute Tat vollbracht. Daher ist es keine verschwendete Zeit.



Verdammt. Von der Seite hab ich das mal garnicht betrachtet! 

Du hast sowas von recht! <3


----------



## Galjun (15. Mai 2010)

Kacken, essen und schlafen muss jeder Mensch, zocken muss niemand.


----------



## Reyvin (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> wenn man 5 jahre rechnet die es WoW schon gibt , haste ~1800 Tage...da machen 600 tage insgesamt grad ma 3 stunden taeglich aus , wo is der unterschied ob ich wenn ich von der arbeit komme 3 stunden fernsehprogramm ertrage oder WoW spiele ?!




Bei 600 Tagen Spielzeit bei einem Spiel das es ~1800 Tage gibt hasst du 1/3 jedes Tages mit Spielen verbracht, wären bei mir 8 Stunden täglich.


----------



## battschack (15. Mai 2010)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 3 sachen die ich sogar gemacht habe :O
> 1. Rausgehen fußballspielen und spaß haben bzw in der sonne liegen und "chilln" oder sonst was für den körper machen.
> 2. was sicherlich mehr sinn ergibt als WoW, ne freundin haben und sie "vernaschen"...
> 3. nagut ich müsst überlegen für ne dritte sache hab aber keine lust
> ...



3. z.B arbeiten gehen
4. Mit seiner familie mal was unternehmen (Meine nicht die wow Familie)

Glaube kaum das die meisten mit soviel played arbeiten(Auser man ist nen gold verkäufer *fg*)... auch wenn sie das sagen werden und mich zuflamen Und wenn sie es tun schauts so aus 8stunden arbeiten rest zocken und schlafen und von vorne gehts los : )


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> Kacken, essen und schlafen muss jeder Mensch, zocken muss niemand.



Klar muss man nicht zocken, aber man macht es weil es einem spaß macht oder?


----------



## Galjun (15. Mai 2010)

Zyste schrieb:


> Klar muss man nicht zocken, aber man macht es weil es einem spaß macht oder?


so ist es!
nur sollte man nicht wow mit sachen vergleichen die notwendig sind.


----------



## Rudi TD (15. Mai 2010)

Zyste schrieb:


> Ich verbringe täglich ne halbe Stunde aufm Klo!
> 30 min. * 365= 10.950 / 60 = 182,5 Stunden / 24 = 7,6 Tage im ganzen jahr verbring ich damit dreckigst abzustinken. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was den Moral-Aposteln dazu jetzt einfällt!



Erstmal:

30 Minuten...? Pro Tag?!?! Auf die Zeit komme ich (wenns "gut" läuft) im Monat.^^


Hast du schonmal dran gedacht n Buch mitzunehmen, zwecks Weiterbildung? Oder Gewichte, für die körperliche Fitness?
Oder zockst du nebenher?^^


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> so ist es!
> nur sollte man nicht wow mit sachen vergleichen die notwendig sind.



Ich hab das absichtlich mit einem lächerlichem Thema verglichen.... Nicht alles so ernst sehen, erleichtert viele sachen.


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> 
> 30 Minuten...? Pro Tag?!?! Auf die Zeit komme ich (wenns "gut" läuft) im Monat.^^
> 
> ...



Ja hey, ich mach mir da keinen schwitzigen! Ich geh aufs Klo und zieh das gemütlich durch! ^^


----------



## LordVarot (15. Mai 2010)

ich bin glaube ich bei 19tagen /played in nem jahr is das finde ich recht normal für einen noob wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja dazufällt mir noch der satz aus irgendeinem add on ein der beim betreten eines raides iwelche pseudo wicjtigen sprüche bring und der soviel wie : Wenn du mehr als 450 tage  /played hast solltest du mal rausgehn die Sonne schmerzt nicht so stark wie manche aus deiner gilde sagen , oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReeceDK (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn jmd 450 im Jahr schafft sollte man sich schon an *Stephen* *Hawking*  wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. Mai 2010)

blunty schrieb:


> Lernt besser für die Schule oder sucht euch nen Job!!! Das deutsche Fernsehprogramm hat ja ned ganz unrecht mit dem was man so sieht über gewisse Familien ( Vater 35 Harz4, Mutter 35 na klar auch H4, Tochter 16 schwanger mit 2. Kind vater können 3-4 sein,Sohn 14 Jugendknast, Sohn 12 von der Schule geflogen Berufsziel H4, Tochter 10 klaut gerne Berufsziel: sich schwängern lassen und dan H4)!!
> 
> Euch gehts bald wie den Griechen!!



Du bist soeine Labbertasche. Du glaubst auch alles, was im TV kommt. Das lustige ist, 95% der Sachen, die im TV kommen sind nicht real. Wer TV schaut verdummt, wer spielt erweitert seinen Horizont.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (15. Mai 2010)

/Played 3 min. Trial Key seit 3 Jahren abgelaufen


----------



## Maskenball (15. Mai 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Spielzeitangabe in Videospielen. Da wird man immer dran erinnert, dass man etwas produktives hätte tun können.
> 
> Meine played-Zeit muss ich mal nachschlagen, aber die 900 Tage? Das sind ja fast 3 Jahre. Ziemlich übel.




wAS IST DENN produktives? ... fussball gucken ?.. fernsehzeitschrift lesen? Duschen? in der Nase bohren? sinnlos auf Autobahnen im stau stehen xD

sicherlich es es weniger produktiv als den weltfrieden zu sichern... ein studium abzuschließen für nen job den man nie bekommt ^^


ansonsten ^^ mein main liegt bei 192 tagen und die twinks (5 davon auch auf 80) zuammen ca. 120 tage ..


----------



## Liekedeeler (15. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> /Played 3 min. Trial Key seit 3 Jahren abgelaufen




Das ist geil^^


----------



## Cybereule (16. Mai 2010)

Der Rekordträger ist nicht zu beneiden ( ich gehe davon aus dass er das meiste auch gespielt hat, und nicht nur WoW im Hintergrund laufen hatte)

Wahrlich kein Rekord, auf den ich nicht stolz wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (16. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nicht ganz mithalten bei den Played Zeiten.




Jäger: 2T 8h

Magier: 74T 6h

Hexer: 15T 2h

Krieger: 32T 18h

Pala: 23T 20h

Shamie: 5T 22h

Gesamt ca. 151 Tage + X für die kleinen Twinks.




Erster Main war der Krieger, dann kam der Magier, anschließend der Pala dann der Hexer und momentan spiele ich fast nur den Shamie. Ist aber auch erst auf 72.




Mfg



Ps. Spiele seit Oktober 04 glaube ich.


----------



## LordSubwoof (16. Mai 2010)

omg...

ich habe auf all meine chars wo ich oft spiele insgesamt 270 Tage und Spiel WoW fast von anfang an.

Mein Gott ich denk ja schon manchmal ich bin n Nerd soviel ich ich teils im Spiel rumhänge. Aber wenn ich hier von Leuten les mit 600-900 Tagen Spielzeit... OH MY GOD!

Ihr habt entweder kaum RL Freunde, wisst nicht mehr wie eure alten RL Freunde aussehen die ihr vor WoW kanntet oder eure RL Freunde sind genau solche wie ihr... 


ernshaft jetzt.

Mit ner Gesamtspielzeit von 900 Tagen hät ich mir schon längst die Kugel gegeben....


----------



## Suninho (16. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich hab zufälligerweise mein WoW grad offen, das sagt:

Main 62d
Twinks 52d

gibt also 114 tage... seit märz 2005, sind also ca. 23 tage im jahr...

das heisst ich hab 6,3% meiner letzten 5 jahre in wow verbracht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleonia (16. Mai 2010)

Main: 140 Tage
First Twink: 130
Second Twink: 129 
Momantener Twink: lv72 4 Tage ^^

Und ich habe nen festen Job und eine Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle in 5 1/2 Jahren

Gruß


----------



## Werfloh (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab in 3 Jahren ca. 150 Tage verzockt. 62 Tage davon gehen auf meinen Main^^ 

Sind also 50 Tage im Jahr, also etwa 1,7 Stunden am Tag. Eigentlich garnicht so viel wenn mans so betrachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. Mai 2010)

Hab insgesamt mit insgesamt 6 Charakteren 156 Tage gespielt. Davon sind 3 Charaktere Level 80. Einer davon ist meine Jägerin (Siehe Signatur) mit der ich wohl mit gewaltigem Abstand die meiste Zeit investiert habe und mit der ich auch schon sehr viel erreicht habe. Ich hätte sogar ehrlich gesagt gedacht, ich hätte mehr Zeit verbracht im Spiel. Liegt vielleicht aber auch an der ewigen Ruffarmerei, die sich wie Kaugummi zog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batafred (16. Mai 2010)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Also ich hab in 3 Jahren ca. 150 Tage verzockt. 62 Tage davon gehen auf meinen Main^^
> 
> Sind also 50 Tage im Jahr, also etwa 1,7 Stunden am Tag. Eigentlich garnicht so viel wenn mans so betrachtet
> 
> ...





50*24/365= 3,3 Stunden


----------



## Haramann (16. Mai 2010)

Ich trau mich nicht zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werden aber wohl bei 120 Tagen liegen.. mit TWinks 150


----------



## HostileRecords (16. Mai 2010)

> 8000 stunden wow im xfire :x
played schätz ich ma mit allen chars auf 600+ Tage
Spiele 2 Accounts aber auch.
schon hart wenn ich drüber nachdenke =/


----------



## kamillai (16. Mai 2010)

57 Tage. Mit Twinks 100 und spiele seid der Beta. ROFL... 923 Tage?

Dann hast jja über 2 Jahre in 5 Jahren WoW gespielt? gibts solange hartz 4 schon? xD

das heisst ja jeden tag mindestens 8 stunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> > 8000 stunden wow im xfire :x
> played schätz ich ma mit allen chars auf 600+ Tage
> schon hart wenn ich drüber nachdenke =/



Jo, 8000 Stunden sind zwar nicht 600 Tage, aber ich komm auf 6000 und spiel seit Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2010)

1064 Tage


----------



## Vorkmax (17. Mai 2010)

11 Tage und 3 Stunden ^^ 
Bin grad 77 mit meinem Pala geworden .


----------

